# Is this enough led light for a high tech 100l planted tank



## xandro007 (Mar 14, 2016)

Is this enough for a high tech 100l planted tank 
3x 200-300lumen full spectrum 10w led
2x 9-100 lumen with 10w 
With 90° 120° lens
3 cm from the water
The tank is 35-40cm deep


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

What spectrum of light are the LED's and what model are you thinking?

The specs you listed don't quite add up. A 10W LED is going to be generating around 1,000 lumens each at maximum output for most of the "white" varieties. Colored will be less.

I think you're on the right track, but a little clarification will help us give better advice.


----------

